# منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007



## استفانوس (15 يناير 2008)

*سلام ونعمة*​ 
*الى اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة*​ 
*احب ان ازف لكم خبر مفرح ورائع*​ 
*لقد باركنا الرب بكل بركة روحية*​ 
*وقد غمرنا باكبر تواجد لمنتدانا الغالي*​ 
*في آخر يوم من سنة 2007*​ 
*فلقد وصل عدد الزوار*​ 

*الى*​ 

*1090773*​ 

*زائر*
*

*​ 
*وبهذا التواجد الضخم*​ 

*اتقدم بالشكر والسجود*​ 


*لمن بارك منتدانا *​ 


*ووسع تخومه*​ 


*وجعله رأس لاعقب *​ 


*تقدما ولا رجوع*​ 


*شهادة ومنارة *​ 


*عبر الانترنيت*​ 


*لكل العالم*​ 


*ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ربنا يسوع المسيح*​ 


*واتقدم بالشكر لادارة المنتدى *​ 

*My Rock*​ 
*Coptic Man*​ 
*وكل المشرفين *​ 

*واعضاءه المباركين*​


----------



## فادية (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

الرب يزيد كمان وكمان يا رب 
ربنا يبارك جميع الي بيتعبو لنشر كلمة الرب​


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

نشكر ربنا على البركه الكبيرة دى  

وشكرا ليك WALK ON ROCK لتسجيل اللحظه الجميلة دى 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## استفانوس (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



فادية قال:


> الرب يزيد كمان وكمان يا رب
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك جميع الي بيتعبو لنشر كلمة الرب​


آمــــــــــــــــــــــين
الى الامام ياجند السلام​


----------



## استفانوس (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



Meriamty قال:


> نشكر ربنا على البركه الكبيرة دى
> 
> وشكرا ليك WALK ON ROCK لتسجيل اللحظه الجميلة دى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


كل المجد 
لمن اعطانا هذه البركة العظيمة
فافيها تفرح قلوبنا
واصلي ان يتعامل الرب مع كل زوار منتدانا
اشكرك حبيبي 
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## veansea (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

الحمد لله 
نشكر ربنا انوا مبيضعش مجهود
اللى بيخدموه بامانه 
وده بسبب مجهود روك وكوبتك
وانت يا walk و بنت البابا كيرلس
ده بسبب تعبكم 
وتعب كل المشرفين 

ربنا يزيد ويبارك​


----------



## totty (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

_أمــــــــــــــــــين
فى تزايد وبركه دايما يارب_​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

شكرا للرب علي اعتنائه بنا​ 
وشكرا يا اخونا الحبيب فريد علي اللفته الجميلة

وشكرا للاخوة الاحباء المشرفين والاعضاء المباركين والاعضاء اللي عن طريقهم وصلنا للوضع الحالي​ 
ربنا يبارككم بالاسم​


----------



## the servant (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

"حارسك حارس اسرائيل"​
نشكرك يارب المجد يا من اعطيتنا كل وسائل التقدم ليس للنزهة او الترف انما لكي نستخدمها
نحن عبيدك وابنائك لعو مجد اسمك ثبت يارب.. عضد ...قوي.. بارك كل عمل يقوم بية اولادك.

شكرا استاذ فريد علي الخبر المفرح دة​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

لتكن يارب بالبركة 
يارب بارك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*







ربنا يزيد و يبارك و يحفظ المنتدى و صاحب المنتدى
وكل من لة خدمة و تعب فى المنتدى​


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

الف بررررررركه
ده ثمر تعب محبه روك وكوبتك
ربنا زيد ويبارك
ويجمع شعبه فى ظل حمايته
ويجمعنا دايما فى المنتدى الجميل


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

ربنا يبارك و يضعاف

و هذه المشاركة رقم 11000


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



My Rock قال:


> ربنا يبارك و يضعاف
> 
> و هذه المشاركة رقم 11000


 
الف مبروك يا روك

كل مشاركة كتبتها فى المنتدى خدنا منها بركة و استفدنا منها كتير

ربنا يخليك لينا يا زعيم :flowers:


----------



## استفانوس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



veansea قال:


> الحمد لله
> 
> نشكر ربنا انوا مبيضعش مجهود
> اللى بيخدموه بامانه
> ...


اشكرك
هذه هي عناية الرب 
على منتدانا
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



totty قال:


> _أمــــــــــــــــــين_
> 
> 
> _فى تزايد وبركه دايما يارب_​


*آمــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## استفانوس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



Coptic Man قال:


> شكرا للرب علي اعتنائه بنا​
> 
> وشكرا يا اخونا الحبيب فريد علي اللفته الجميلة​
> وشكرا للاخوة الاحباء المشرفين والاعضاء المباركين والاعضاء اللي عن طريقهم وصلنا للوضع الحالي​
> ...


*آمـــــــــــين *
كل الشكر يعود للرب
الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته كل حين
واصلي ان يعطينا في هذه السنة قوة وحكمة لكي يكون ثمرخدمتنا اكبر واكثر
الرب يبارك حياتك يااحلى استاذ​


----------



## استفانوس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



frai قال:


> "حارسك حارس اسرائيل"​​
> 
> نشكرك يارب المجد يا من اعطيتنا كل وسائل التقدم ليس للنزهة او الترف انما لكي نستخدمها
> نحن عبيدك وابنائك لعو مجد اسمك ثبت يارب.. عضد ...قوي.. بارك كل عمل يقوم بية اولادك.​
> ...


*آمـــــــــــــــــــــــين*
*ثم*
*آمــــــــــــــــــــــين*

*الرب يبارك حياتك *
*واشكرك لاجل هذه الصلاة القوية*​


----------



## استفانوس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> لتكن يارب بالبركة ​
> 
> 
> يارب بارك​


 
[Q-BIBLE]*بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ، وَكُلُّ مَا فِي بَاطِنِي لِيُبَارِكِ اسْمَهُ الْقُدُّوسَ. 
بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ، وَلاَ تَنْسَيْ كُلَّ حَسَنَاتِهِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

اشكرك
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا يزيد و يبارك و يحفظ المنتدى و صاحب المنتدى
> 
> وكل من لة خدمة و تعب فى المنتدى​


*اتفق مع اختي فراشة*
*واقول *
*آمـــــــــــــــــين*
*استجب يارب*​


----------



## استفانوس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



twety قال:


> الف بررررررركه
> ده ثمر تعب محبه روك وكوبتك
> ربنا زيد ويبارك
> ويجمع شعبه فى ظل حمايته
> ويجمعنا دايما فى المنتدى الجميل


آمين
اصلي ان تكون بركة الرب دائما على منتداه 
لكي يبقى في الطليعة 
في كل المنتديات
اشكرك عزيزتي 
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



My Rock قال:


> ربنا يبارك و يضعاف
> 
> و هذه المشاركة رقم 11000


ياه...
اني اذكر من زمان كان عدد مشاركاتك 400
والباحة 11000
وغدا كم ستكون
المهم
محبتك للرب وللمنتدى واعضاءه 
  وللخدمة تكبر وتزيد
اصلي ان يبارك الرب حياتك ويوسع تخوم منتدانا
:94:
وعقبال
100000 مشاركة​


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*ان*
*اتكالكم على رب الرباب وملك الملوك فى كل اعمالكم *
*ان*
*تواضعكم الجم فى كل مشاركتكم*
*ان *
*اسلوبكم الراقى فى ردودكم*
*ان*
*اختياركم لمشرفينكم*
*واعضائكم المباركين *
*بعنايه فائقه*
*ان*
*قيامكم بتصفيه وتنقيه المنتدى من المتطفلين *
*ان*
*وان*
*وان*
*كل ذلك ليعطيكم النجاح الكامل*
*فشكرا لك*
*ماى روك*
*كوبتك مان*
*استفانوس*
*وميرنا*
*وشكرا لكم*
*يا جميع اعضاء منتدانا الغالى *
*لهذة الطفرة التى اسعدتنا جميعا*​


----------



## استفانوس (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

اشكرك حبيبي بيتر
على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة
اصلي ان يبارك الرب كل فرد يخدم الرب وخاصة في هذا المنتدى الحبيب


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*نشكر ربنا علي هذه العطية وهذه البركة *
*التي بارك بها المنتدي ونتمني ان تزداد *
*هذه البركة والنعمة في وسط الاخـــــوة*
*الاعضاءوالمشاركين والادارة لكي يكون*
*منتدي الكنيسة بالحقيقة مناره وكنيسة *
*حقيقية لكل المسيحيين بكل طوائفها في *
*العالم وان يكون المنتدي سبب في توحيد *
*هذه الطوائف لتكون كنيسة واحدة وكلمة*
*المسيح تنمو وتثمر في الوسط... امين *
​


----------



## استفانوس (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *نشكر ربنا علي هذه العطية وهذه البركة *
> 
> *التي بارك بها المنتدي ونتمني ان تزداد *
> *هذه البركة والنعمة في وسط الاخـــــوة*
> ...


*آمــــــين*​


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*اشكرك يا رب على بركة منتدانا
ويارب دايما فى تزايد دائم
وربنا يقوى MY ROCK ويعوض تعب محبته ومجهوده الجامد وتعبه فى المنتدى
ويقوى Coptic man فى الادارة ويعوض تعبه
ميرى يا استفانوس على الاخبار الحلوة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

يارب يزيده كمان وكمان 
وربنا معاك ياMY ROCKويا Coptic man 
وربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم 
ويارب ديما فى اخبار ساره وجميله 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا يا أستفانوس ​


----------



## استفانوس (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

آمـــــــــــــــــــــــين
كل الشكر للرب الذي فدى نفوسنا​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

الرب يبارك و يزيد


----------



## جُرُوحْ (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

نسجد للرب والرب يبارك


----------



## artamisss (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

 مش عارفه يعنى دايما بجى فى الهزيع الرابع  كده واخر الكل واهنى 

مع انى المفروض كنت ارد من اول مرة على الموضوع ده وابارك  واهنى  لروك وكوبتيك على المجهود
وانا يشرفنى واعتبر نفسى سعيده الحظ انى كنت من المشرفين الاوائل  اللى ابتدو طريق كفاح المنتدى 

يارب دايما فى ازدياد  ولافضل دائمممممممممممممممممما


----------



## استفانوس (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*ربنا يبارك منتداه اكثر فأكثر*​


----------



## twety (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

بسم الصليب يارب بااااااااارك
ميرسى خالص يا استاذنا على اللفته الحلووووووة دى
ويارب بارك وساعد كل القائمين على الخدمه فيه
ربنا يحرسه من مكايد ابليس 
امـــــــــــــــــين
​


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*هوة خبر مفرح

وفى نفس الوقت بيخوف
لان دة بيحسسنا بالمسئولية اكتر وبيخلينا نشد حلنا شوية ونقدم اقصى جهد واقصى تعب علشان كدا 


لازم نقول مبروك والرب يباركك 

​*


----------



## استفانوس (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

امين
ربنا يزيد ويبارك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*امين يا يسوع 
باركنا دائما بعطفك وحنانك 
واجعلنا ناتى لك بسمر الثلاثين 
والستين والمائة ​*


----------



## استفانوس (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*دائما في الارتفاع*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم (مت  18 :  20
مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح (اف  1 :  3
هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح و اعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للاخر (رو  12 :  5
+++++
الرب يجمع الكل على كلمته 
الرب يبارك عمل البار كما بارك عمل يوسف 
يا رب  بركة هذا المنتدى  تعم على الكل ويزيده كمان وكمان 
نشكر المسيح الذى يبارك فى هذا المنتدى ويرعنا جميعا 
+++++
*كل ما يعطيني الاب فالي يقبل و من يقبل الي لا اخرجه خارجا (يو  6 :  37*​


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم (مت 18 : 20
> 
> مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح (اف 1 : 3
> هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح و اعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للاخر (رو 12 : 5
> ...


امين
اشكرك على هذه المحبة وعلى هذا الايمان الرائع
والثقة الكاملة في عمل الرب


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*ولسه يا احبه ....للامام يا ابناء النور .*


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

هذا ايماننا​


----------



## محب ابن تيمية (21 مايو 2008)

الى نائب المشرف العام " استفانوس "احببت ان اوصل شكري لك لقيامك بمعالجة الاخطاء والخلل الفني الذي حصل لي من حذف الردود . وانك قمت بمعالجة هذا الخطا الفني . واشكرك مرة اخرى.
اوجه شكري واحترامي الى نائب المشرف العام" استفانوس " , الذي نظر في شكوتي وقام بمعالجة الخلل الفني وما شابهه . وهذا يوضح عدم التعصب واتاحته للحوار الموصل الى الحقيقة . وشكرا لك واسال الله لي ولك الهداية وان يهدينا الى الدين والعقيدة الصحيحة وشكرا لك, وفعلا تعاملك كان لطيفا  ويظهر عدم تعصبك , فالهدف من النتدى هو الوصول الى الحق باذن الله تعالى .


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

ربنا يزود اعدادنا كمان وكمان


----------



## استفانوس (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



مينا 188 قال:


> ربنا يزود اعدادنا كمان وكمان


*امين*​


----------



## Ramzi (25 مايو 2008)

*صحيح اني ما انتبهت لهالخبر غير هلا*

*بس بجد بجد *

*الف مبرووك لينا هالبيت الكبير الي وسعنا*

*ويا رب يكبر كمان و كمان و يجمع بينا ويكسر كل الحدود*

*شكراً لكل من ساهم و يساهم ببناء هالبيت الكبير *


----------



## استفانوس (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



Ramzi قال:


> *صحيح اني ما انتبهت لهالخبر غير هلا*
> 
> *بس بجد بجد *
> 
> ...


امين
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
لانك عضو من اعضاء هذا الجسد​


----------



## mero_engel (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*

*امين يارب دايما الي الامام*
*وفي تقدم دائم*
*وميرسي علي اللفته الجميله دي استاذ استفانوس*​


----------



## استفانوس (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الكنيسة في 31/12/2007*



mero_engel قال:


> *امين يارب دايما الي الامام*
> 
> *وفي تقدم دائم*
> 
> *وميرسي علي اللفته الجميله دي استاذ استفانوس*​


امين
هذا ايماننا
ونحن سائرون ومصابيحنا مشتعلة
اشكرك
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

